# Cidade de Curitibanos - SC



## Pedropedrones (Nov 25, 2010)

*EMANCIPAÇÃO:* 11 de Junho de 1869 (150 anos)
*GENTILICO: * Curitibanense
*POPULAÇÃO: * 40.000 hab. (2020)

*DENSIDADE DEM.:* 39,79hab./Km²
*LOCALIZAÇÃO:* Planalto Serrano Catarinense
*ÁREA: * 952.283km²
*ALTITUDE MÉDIA: * 1.000 metros
*CLIMA: * Mesotérmico
*TEMP. MÉDIA:* 17ºC

*IDHM:* 0,721 (2010)
*PIB PER CAPTA:* R$ 37.797,84 (2016)
*PIB: * R$ 1.223.190.000,00 (2016)
*FROTA:* 29.332 Veículos (2019)


















*Vista aérea central da cidade.*

*Imagens Aéreas de Curitibanos - 2019.*






*
HISTÓRIA*

O Município de Curitibanos teve seu chão, em tempos idos, 
povoado pelos índios Botocudos. Esse puro sertão tornou-se 
convidativo para o homem branco desbravador. Tropeiros cansados
encontram nestas terras um ponto estratégico para recobrar suas 
forças. Neste pouso e repouso de Tropeiros lá se vão os anos de 1700. 

O Capitão Antônio Pereira, membro da comitiva fundadora de Lages, 
de olhar aguçado, logo percebe que esses “Campos dos Curitibanos” 
não são de se jogar fora, e destemidamente cria a “Fazenda dos 
Curitibanos, de pouca duração, pois os índios Botocudos não ficaram 
quietos e atacaram incansavelmente a dita fazenda até ser desativada.

Chegaram os anos de 1800, e com a insistência de pioneiros 
corajosos estabelece-se um pequenino povoado. Em 1851 já se 
chamava: “Distrito dos Curitibanos e Campos Novos Reunidos”. Uma 
Lei Provincial em 1864 dá o título de “Freguesia de Nossa Senhora da Conceição”. 

Progresso é progresso, então, alcança-se a data de 11 
de junho de 1869, que marcaria para sempre esse chão, nasce o 
Município de Curitibanos.

Tropeirismo, Revolução Farroupilha, Revolução Federalista e Guerra 
do Contestado, desafiaram a coragem, a lucidez, os sonhos, os 
projetos da gente desse chão. Essa gente foi vencendo desafio por 
desafio. 

Atualmente, com incontida emoção, celebra-se 150 anos de vitórias. 
Vitórias “sem dúvidas”, uma vez que vitórias não representam 
conquistas sobre as guerras, sobre as batalhas. Em Curitibanos se 
vê a vitória do trabalho, do progresso, do cidadão que mesmo antes 
dos primeiros raios de sol por entre as araucárias, já está de pé. 
E assim segue-se a vida, nesta cidade em franco desenvolvimento.







*CURITIBANOS - 1956*
(Pular para 5:32 para visualizar melhor a cidade na época)





*CURITIBANOS - 1970*









*SEMANA DA INAUGURAÇÃO DA PREFEITURA MUNICIPAL - 1970*


*CURIOSIDADES:*

É o 11º Município mais antigo de Santa Catarina.

Capital Nacional da Madeira entre as décadas de 40 a 60 e é destaque até 
os dias de hoje.

Capital Nacional da Nectarina (Década de 1960)

Capital Nacional do Alho (Década de 1970 - )





* É uma das 10 cidades mais frias do país, com temperaturas chegando a 
-8°C e sensação térmica chegando a -13°C durante os meses de junho a Agosto.*






















* Está em 4º lugar no país em transparência de gestão pública. *








Prefeitura Municipal





* É a primeira cidade do país a implementar em toda rede municipal um sistema 
completo de tecnologia educacional. Instalou a primeira sala de realidade virtual 
no sistema público de educação municipal do Brasil.*













* Possui um Campus da Universidade Federal de Santa Catarina (UFSC) inaugurado 
em 2008, com previsão de abertura do novo curso de medicina para 2021.* 























* A maior indústria de Laminados MDF da América Latina, BERNECK Painéis e 
Serrados, está instalada no município.*







 






* Possui o maior programa habitacional do estado de Santa Catarina, com a 
estruturação e contemplação de imóveis para mais de 500 famílias programa 
este, com uso dos próprios fundos municipais, está quitando todo o déficit 
habitacional existente na área urbana. *













* No esporte, a equipe Associação Desportiva de Curitibanos (ADC) é destaque 
no futsal estadual sendo campeã da Liga Catarinense de Futsal em 2017 e 2019. * 












*O Hospital Regional Hélio Anjos Ortiz se destaca com sua UTI Neonatal 
considerada como modelo nacional.*












*Parquímetros eletrônicos espalhados pela cidade e app mobile facilitam 
o uso do estacionamento rotativo. *












*O mercado público está com sua obra em fase de conclusão prevista para 
Março de 2020. *












*O Comércio Curitibanense possui uma força pujante, a cidade tem recebido 
grandes investimentos no setor atacadista e varejista. *








Unidade do VIA Atacadista em Curitibanos. inaugurado em 2019.




*O novo Jardim Botânico da Cidade já está em fase de 
construção, substituindo o antigo reflorestamento de pinho no bairro
Água Santa.*





















*Av. Coronel Vidal Ramos - Centro da cidade*












*Av. Doutor Leoberto Leal - Acesso Leste da Cidade.
Vista Parcial dos Bairros Água Santa, Bom jesus e Aparecida. *













*Av. Salomão Carneiro de Almeida nos meses de Dezembro.*








(Dezembro de 2018)








(Dezembro de 2019)





*Praça da República*













*Aeroporto Lauro Antônio da Costa - SSKU mesmo não havendo vôos comerciais, 
possui balizamento noturno e tem sido uma ferramenta logística de suma 
importância para o desenvolvimento da cidade.*





















* A cidade conta hoje com um total de 5.660 lâmpadas, que estão sendo 
gradativamente substituídas por iluminação mais moderna, eficaz e econômica. 
Curitibanos está entre as cidades do Estado que mais possui iluminação com 
lâmpadas de led, proporcionalmente.*








Av. Rotary - Bairro Bosque





*Av. Lions - Contorno Oeste
Vista do Terminal Rodoviário Doromeu Bossardi e Bairro Bosque*





































*
HÁ NOVOS INVESTIMENTOS NA CIDADE COMO A NOVA ÁREA 
INDUSTRIAL COM A INSTALAÇÃO DE NOVAS INDÚSTRIAS E A 
RETOMADA DA CONSTRUÇÃO DA HIDRELÉTRICA NO RIO CANOAS 
QUE JUNTAS GERARÃO A CURTO PRAZO MAIS DE 1500 EMPREGOS 
DIRETOS NA REGIÃO, PORÉM ATUALIZAREI EM BREVE COM MAIS 
FOTOS E INFORMAÇÕES.OBRIGADO PELA VISUALIZAÇÃO!
*
Entre tantas outras imagens e informações você pode encontrar em:
www.facebook.com/curitibanossantacatarina


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Parabéns pelas fotos, Curitibanos é uma cidade bem conhecida mas pouco falada na mídia de SC.

População da cidade
Ano......Urbana......Total
1872...................5.317
1890...................5.420
1900...................6.319
1910..................17.887
1920..................12.673
1940......1.857.....20.486
1950......3.181.....32.597
1960......9.954.....33.677
1970.....18.663....30.977
1980.....27.009....37.712
1991.....32.689....42.234
2000.....32.438....36.061
2010.....34.769....37.748
2019.....36.770....39.745


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Bela cidade!!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Linda cidade!


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)

Conheci Curitibanos no início dos anos 80, meu pai era viajante e nas férias escolares costumava levar os filhos como companhia. 

Conheci praticamente todo interior do RS e boa parte de SC. Lembro de termos nos hospedado no Hotel Lapi, será que ainda existe?


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Bom ver Curitibanos por aqui.

E fico feliz porque pelas imagens parece que vem melhorando bem.


----------



## Heinrich_sc (Nov 25, 2011)

Curitibanos/SC


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Muito bonita! Independente do porte, toda cidade do interior catarinense manda bem!


----------

